# Using TiVo Hardware Without Service?



## Abyss (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello.

I'm new to this entire thing, so bear with me. I've never had a TiVo, and I don't know most of the terminology.
However, I do know computers, so I'm not completely lost.

I've recently had a friend who used to have a DirecTiVo, with DirecTV. They don't have DirecTV anymore, but they want to use their TiVo box they got with DirecTV, with basic cable that they have now. 

From what they told me, they are unable to use it without the DirecTV service. Is there any way to remove this restriction so that we can use the box as a basic DVR, without any subscription services at all?

She owns the box, and has no warranty on it, so if modifications are necessary, they can be done.

Just some general information, in case it's neccesary:
The brands on the front would be Phillips, DirecTV, and TiVo
Phillips Model Number: DSR-708

Any help given will be appreciated. If anyone is willing to talk to me on MSN/AIM/YIM about it, for real-time help, that would also be welcome, just send me a PM with your information so I can send you a message.

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

unpossible
here's why
a standard Tivo has an Mpeg encoder and a decoder in the hardware so it can handle any analog signal.
A DTivo ONLY has a decoder, and it only decodes Directv's encoded stream.
It just won't work.


----------



## Abyss (Jan 21, 2008)

So it needs both even for Basic Cable?


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

It will not work with any form of cable TV at all. As Gunnyman said, the hardware is only capable of receiving DirecTV signals.


----------



## Abyss (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, thanks. I guess I'll be trying for a PVR now


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

This topic comes up at least once a week. Mods, please make it a sticky!


----------

